# Help with Blush Shades



## Ebbychina (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey WOCs,

In an effort to downsize a soon to be MAC purchase, I would like your opinion as to which 6 blushes you would select from the following selection (I am feeling like a makeup glutton) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For reference, I am a NC43 (Studio fix powder) and a NC44 (Studio Tech)...Thanks Ladies!!!


1. _Flirt & Tease _
_2. __D_ollymix 
3. Ambering Rose 
4. Fleur Power
_5. __Azalea _
_6. _Sunbasque OR P_eachtwist OR __Margin  _
_7. __Coppertone _
8. _Gingerly _
_9.__Style _
_10. _Pinch Me 
_11. __Sweet as  __Cocoa_
_12. _Blunt


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 30, 2009)

I would say:
1. Style
2. Sweet as cocoa
3. Fleur power
4. Dolly mix
5. Pinch me
6. Flirt & tease


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not familiar with all of those shades, but I am a similar skintone. I'd put a vote in for dollymix and especially Ambering Rose. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 30, 2009)

_Flirt & Tease _
_D_ollymix 
_Azalea _
_Coppertone _
_Sweet as  __Cocoa_
Blunt


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)

- Sunbasque 
- Margin (gives you an amazing glow!)
- Coppertone 
- Gingerly 
- Style 
- Dollymix


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd also like to put a vote in for Sweet As Cocoa!! I think you'd love it


----------



## Ebbychina (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_- Sunbasque 
- Margin (gives you an amazing glow!)
- Coppertone 
- Gingerly 
- Style 
- Dollymix_

 
ohhhh, now I'm truly torn ... are margin and sunbasque similiar in any way?


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_ohhhh, now I'm truly torn ... are margin and sunbasque similiar in any way?_

 
when you look at them both ...Margin will grab you because of it's glow in the pan.

*Fun & Games:* Soft orange peach
*Sunbasque:* Peach with pearl (SheertoneShimmer)
*Margin:* Peach with golden shimmer (Frost) 

They really look different once applied on your cheeks...and of course the finish is def. different.


----------



## Ebbychina (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_when you look at them both ...Margin will grab you because of it's glow in the pan.

*Fun & Games:* Soft orange peach
*Sunbasque:* Peach with pearl (SheertoneShimmer)
*Margin:* Peach with golden shimmer (Frost) 

They really look different once applied on your cheeks...and of course the finish is def. different.
_

 
Thanks so much! I will def. try them both!


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_Thanks so much! I will def. try them both!_

 
*Style:* Coral-peach with gold pearl (Frost)
*Peachtwist:* Golden peach (Sheertone Shimmer)








In away they almost seem similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but just all in the same color fam.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't have experience with all the colours, but I think the following are great:

Dollymix 
Azalea 
Peachtwist 
Blunt


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_*Style:* Coral-peach with gold pearl (Frost)
*Peachtwist:* Golden peach (Sheertone Shimmer)








In away they almost seem similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but just all in the same color fam._

 
Style looks GORGEOUS!!! and it looks like it can also be used as a highlight colour. I'm picking that one up. Thanks again for the swatches!


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_Style looks GORGEOUS!!! and it looks like it can also be used as a highlight colour. I'm picking that one up. Thanks again for the swatches!_

 

np!! I know how it is wondering what looks good etc..you might want to swatch "springsheen" and "trace of gold"...heck even "honour" blush.

lol I love blush, but I think I will stop now..getting too happy.


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 1, 2009)

Not familiar with Fleur Power or Style but based on everything else:



_Flirt & Tease _
_D_ollymix 
Ambering Rose 
_Coppertone _
_Gingerly _
Blunt ----I'm the same foundation color as you (nc44) and i can't use this as a blush.  I use it for contour


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Margin and Sunbasque are HGs. As well as eversun.


NW35


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_np!! I know how it is wondering what looks good etc..you might want to swatch "springsheen" and "trace of gold"...heck even "honour" blush.

lol I love blush, but I think I will stop now..getting too happy._

 
Hehe, I know right?! I am burning a hole in Peachykeen right now! I am wondering how I made it so long without blush?! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a side note, I also ordered NARS Taj Mahal and Albatross yesterday, as it got rave reviews on another WOC thread...I am excited to try them!


----------



## disconlemonade (Oct 1, 2009)

Gingerly (probably my most favorite Mac blush ever!)
Margin
Pinch Me
I love Peaches too

And you will love Taj Mahal! I'm NC44 as well and OMG it gives you the most beautiful glow....so amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 1, 2009)

I can speak to the colors I have and love


Dollymix
Azalea


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

LOVE Margin and Ambering Rose!


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Not familiar with Fleur Power or Style but based on everything else:



Flirt & Tease 
Dollymix 
Ambering Rose 
Coppertone 
Gingerly 
Blunt ----I'm the same foundation color as you (nc44) and i can't use this as a blush. I use it for contour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I ended up finding Fleur Power a few days after this post.  Its very pretty in the pan


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 12, 2009)

I love blush. But I use MAC Gingerly 80% of the time. It's my HG everyday blush. I also enjoy MAC Dollymix and NARS Taj Mahal when I'm in the mood for more color. The remaining 2-3 dozen blushes that I own get only occassional use. You might want to add some MSF to your wish list: MAC So Ceylon, MAC PettiCoat and EGMINERALS Acapuco Sunset are gorgeous on my MAC NC45/BB Golden skin.


----------



## mufey (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Don't have experience with all the colours, but I think the following are great:

Dollymix 
Azalea 
Peachtwist 
Blunt 
_

 
Is blunt a neutral blush on you? I'm an NC40/42 and I can't find any neutral or nude blushes that'll give me a subtle yet defined look. Someone on MUA recommended Strada and Tenderling but i'm not sure. Anyone know how they'd look on my skin tone?

My fave MAC Blushes are Eversun and Peaches - gorgeous peachy shades that are great on NC skin, especially on WoC.


----------



## na_pink (Oct 12, 2009)

Dollymix
Ambering Rose
Fleur Power


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies!

So again, thanks for your suggestions. After careful thought and consideration.........drumroll please.........I picked up the following blushes (couldn't pick just 6
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





): 

Sweet as Cocoa 

Blunt  
Peachtwist  
Style  
Sunbasque  
Coppertone  
Dollymix 
Azalea 
Fluer Power  
Pinch Me  
Ambering Rose  
Flirt & Tease  
Improper Copper – Cream Colour Base 
*** Returned Gingerley for Blunt (looked too much like Coppertone to me)


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I love blush. But I use MAC Gingerly 80% of the time. It's my HG everyday blush. I also enjoy MAC Dollymix and NARS Taj Mahal when I'm in the mood for more color. The remaining 2-3 dozen blushes that I own get only occassional use. You might want to add some MSF to your wish list: MAC So Ceylon, MAC PettiCoat and EGMINERALS Acapuco Sunset are gorgeous on my MAC NC45/BB Golden skin._

 
Thanks! I actually have Petticoat, Gold Deposit and Nuance MSFs. I got an extra Nuance actually that I need to sell off...


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Oct 23, 2009)

have you tried Format?


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chicbeuaty83* 

 
_have you tried Format?_

 
Thanks, I have added that to my wish list. Out of all the blushes I splurged on though, I preferred the darker ones (love Sweet as Cocoa). The "peach" ones still ended up appearing pink on me...IDK. Still searching for my fav neutral work friendly blush...

Any suggestions?


----------



## bybare (Dec 15, 2014)

My search for the perfect everyday neutral blush ended when I found Becca "Songbird" - it was made for WOC


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome choices! I'm surprised there was no Raizin...its a brown girl staple lol. Should you ever have the urge to buy something new, Burnt Pepper is AHHH-MAAA-ZING!


----------



## bybare (Dec 17, 2014)

I forgot about Raizon! I hit pan on it and left to test something new. Just added Burnt Pepper to my shopping list


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 17, 2014)

bybare said:


> I forgot about Raizon! I hit pan on it and left to test something new. Just added Burnt Pepper to my shopping list








 I hope you like it!!


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

I used to work for Lancome, so my opinion would be to first use the Sweet as Coco under your cheekbone for contour, then i'd use Ambering Rose on the apples of your cheeks and blend it out. For the other 4 shades, you'd look great in the Dollymix, Flirt & Tease, Sunbasque and Blunt, always using the brownish shades under the cheekbone and the other shades for the apple. Hope that helps.


----------

